
Dogs snub people who are mean to their owners: study - Libertatea
http://www.france24.com/en/20150612-dogs-snub-people-who-are-mean-owners-study
======
MichaelCrawford
this is why when Bonita and I first started our long-distance relationship,
while she was excited that I offered her a plane ticket to visit me in
California, her concerned friends convinced her that I should visit her first
in Nova Scotia, in the dead of winter.

this so her dog could check me out.

